# هتوحشونى ياحلى اخوات شوفتهم فى حياتى



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

سلام المسيح
المرة دى دا مش مقلب المرة دى هيبقى الكلام بجد
وبطلب طلب صغير ووحيد من دونا نبيل واستاذ ماى روك
يخله الموضوع دا بس موجود ومش يحذفه غير لما الكل يشوفه
انا حبيت بس اسلم عليكم قبل ماامشى من هنا
بجد انتوا هتوحشونى اوى وهفضل فكركم طول عمرى
بس انا مش هقدر اقعد هنا تانى
ولا هقدر استحمل ناس بتتكلم بطريقة توجع اللى قدامها وفى الاخر تقول انى هى اللى بتتوجع
انا حبيت كل واحد هنا واعتبرته اخ واخت ليا
ماكنتش بحب اشوف حد زعلان
كنت بدخل اطمن على كل سواء على الخاص او الزوار
كنت بقعد احكى كتير مع ناس هنا
واستفدت كلام كتير اوى من دونا نبيل
وانا بقوالها ان فعلا كان عندك حق فى كل نصيحة انتى قولتيها لية فى يوم من الايام
انا حبيت بس اعمل الموضوع دا لانى مش هقدر ادخل على بروفايل كل حد اقواله انكوا هتوحشونى
فعملت التوبيك دا
وخارجة من المنتدى خالص عشان ناس قلوبها ترتاح وتهدا بس يارب تهدا وترتاح فعلا
انتوا بجد كنتوا احلى اخوات
وقت الجد جد
وقت الفرح دمكم خفيف
علطول كنت بلافيكم جنبى فى افراحى واحزانى
سلام المسيح معاكم
وبطلب من دونا تانى واستاذ ماى روك على حكاية حذف الموضوع انا برجوكم
وبجد هتوحشونى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى  
سلام ​


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*خلاص بقي ياست لارا قلبك ابيض *
*كلنا هنا بنحبك *
*وبنخاف عليكي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لا معلش ياكواسكى انا كدة هرتاح واريح*
*يلا بقا ياعم انت اللى قلبك ابيض طول عمرك ^_^*
​


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*دا احنا نعمل ثوره واعتصام *
*ايه بقي *
*قلبك ابيض*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

مش فاهم حاجة

طب ليه !!

ايه السبب

لو حد مضايقك نشوف الموضوع

انتي كنتي بتقوليلي انك مش هتقدري تبعدي عن المنتدي يوم راحد

بجد مش فاهم

انتي بتهزري !!


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

ايه الموضوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *دا احنا نعمل ثوره واعتصام *
> *ايه بقي *
> *قلبك ابيض*​


*
معلش بقا *


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> مش فاهم حاجة
> 
> ...


 

*هاتعتصم معايا؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> مش فاهم حاجة
> 
> ...


*مش لازم نحكى بقا
ومش بهزر ولا مقلب مش تخاف
وهيوحشنى ارخم عليك فى اللعبة اوى ياواد
يلا سلام المسبح معاك
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

يا بت استني ايه الي حصل


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

خليكي قاعدة واتجنبي الناس اللي بضايقكـ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*بس انا مش بعرف اعمل كدة
مش بعرف اتنجنب ياسامح
يلا بقى ياواد وابقى شيل الصورة المستفذة دى ههههههههههه*


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

مش مشكلة !!!

لارا لو مش عايزة تقوليلي و مش واثقة فيا خلاص

لكن متسيبيش المنتدي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مش حكاية ثقة انا ماقولتش حاجة لحد ومش هقول
يابنى هبقى ادخل زائرة اوف ^_^
وابقى خلى بالك من نفسك*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

حبيبت قلبي ليه بتقولي كدة بس يا قمر 
يا ستي لو حد مزعلك هاتيهولي انا اشوف شغلي معاه بس مش ينفع تسيبي اخواتك اللي بيحبوكي
صح و لا ايه ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لا ينفع ياميرا
انا مش هقدر صدقونى ياجماعة بس انا صدقونى حبيتكم اوى*


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*امال مين اللي هايرخم علينا *
*ويقرفنا *
*خلاص بقي *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

مش هتقولي السبب بقي !!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *امال مين اللي هايرخم علينا *
> *ويقرفنا *
> *خلاص بقي *​


  فى غيرى كتير 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> انا عرفت الموضوع الي زعلتي فيه
> 
> انا هدخل الموضوع صفحة صفحة و ههفهم الموضوع



مافيش حاجة اصلا 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لا ينفع حبيبتي و احنا كمان بنحبك اوي اوي 
و مش هنسيبك تمشي ابدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2013)

و بعدين يا لارا فيه إيه ....  المفروض. أنت يتعاقبئ نفسك و لا بتعقبئ غيرك ... 
 مدام أنت بتحبى الناس هنا و يتسامحى .. إيه المشكله بئا .. إيه. لزمنه غزاب فراق ألاحبه و الأصدقاء .. 
بقول لك إيه .. ألواحد قلبه واجعه على إلى يحصل فى البلد و مش ناقص وجع قلب... 
كلمه واحده و مش هتنيها.. و أنا كلمتي ليمكن تنزل الأرض أبدا ... ههههههههه 
هروح أقول دونا تحزف الموضوع ...   
 و هعتبر ده موضوع. فوكاهى. من بنوته شقيه أوى... 
 بس خلاص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2013)

و بعدين يا لارا فيه إيه ....  المفروض. أنت يتعاقبئ نفسك و لا بتعقبئ غيرك ... 
 مدام أنت بتحبى الناس هنا و يتسامحى .. إيه المشكله بئا .. إيه. لزمنه غزاب فراق ألاحبه و الأصدقاء .. 
بقول لك إيه .. ألواحد قلبه واجعه على إلى يحصل فى البلد و مش ناقص وجع قلب... 
كلمه واحده و مش هتنيها.. و أنا كلمتي ليمكن تنزل الأرض أبدا ... ههههههههه 
هروح أقول دونا تحزف الموضوع ...   
 و هعتبر ده موضوع. فوكاهى. من بنوته شقيه أوى... 
 بس خلاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

صح كدة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أغسطس 2013)

ابنتى العزيزة/ لارا
انا كنت فاكر انك مسافرة اتضح انك زعلانة من شخص معين
انت بنت جدعة وسياسة الهروب من المنتدى  لا ارجوك عودى فى قرارك
لانك انسانة متميزة جدا وكل الاعضاء يحبوكى حبا كبيرا
الرب يباركك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لارا ماتهزريش بجد 
انا لو طلع ده مقلب همسكك كدة اقطعك حتت صغيرة كدة و ادي لكل عضو ف المنتدى حتة منك ذكرى 
لو كان بجد بقى يبقى مش عارفة اقولك ايه 
ماينفعش تسيبي المنتدى علشان حد ضايقك 
و انتي بتقوللي ان في ناس هنا كتييير بيحبوكي و مايقدروش يستغنوا عنك 
تاخدي كدة كلو ف الرجلين 
و احنا ياستي بنقولك خليكي قاعدة و كل حاجة هتتحل صدقيني
ربنا يهديكي علينا يا بت انتي 
و مافيش خروج من المنتدى 
و ده قرار بقى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة و لا تزعلوا نفسكم
الاخت لارا عمالة تشتم و تهزأ فيا بكلام تجريح و اهانة
و لما سألتها ليه بتعملي كدة نزلت الموضوع دة و قالت انها عاوزة تسيب المنتدى خالص
روحت انا جيت على نفسي و على كرامتي و صالحتها
مع انها مفروض هي اللي تصالحني
قولت معلش احنا في الصيام و في الاول و في الاخر احنا بنعمل لربنا
و كل ما اعاملها بمحبة ترجع تقل ادبها بكلام تجريح و تصرفات بجد مستفزة
اخواتي الاحباء
انا اللي لازم امشي
و مش هقبل حد يقولي خليكي
كفاية لحد كدة
بحبكم و ياريت تفتكروني بالخير دايما
دمتم في حفظ المسيح و رعايته و بجد هتوحشوني
سلام و نعمة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*دا أنا قررت القرار دا ييجىيييييييييييييييييي 3 - 4 مرات كدة

و رجعت 
__________________________

طب إنتى هتدخلى زائرة و هتطمنى علينا

طب إحنا نطمن عليكى إزاى .؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا جماعة و لا تزعلوا نفسكم
> الاخت لارا عمالة تشتم و تهزأ فيا بكلام تجريح و اهانة
> و لما سألتها ليه بتعملي كدة نزلت الموضوع دة و قالت انها عاوزة تسيب المنتدى خالص
> روحت انا جيت على نفسي و على كرامتي و صالحتها
> ...




على فكرة انا بعت كل حاجة الى ايتاذة دونا نبيل
وانا مش اسمحلك انك تتكلمى بالطريقة دى تانى
ولو سمحت حد من الادارة يمسح الموضوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا جماعة و لا تزعلوا نفسكم
> الاخت لارا عمالة تشتم و تهزأ فيا بكلام تجريح و اهانة
> و لما سألتها ليه بتعملي كدة نزلت الموضوع دة و قالت انها عاوزة تسيب المنتدى خالص
> روحت انا جيت على نفسي و على كرامتي و صالحتها
> ...




واظن ان كل الاعضاء شافوا طريقتك فى موضوع اطرح سؤال
يبقوا يقولوا هو مين الغلطان ياميرا ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

ايوة فعلا هما شافوا مشاركاتي في موضوع اسأل العضو اللي بعدك سؤال و انا هسيب الحكم و القرار ليهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

ماشى تمام
ولغاية هنا ملكيش كلام فى التوبيك دا
تعرفى !!!!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

هما بقى يشووفوا امين اللى دخل يهزر مع التانى ويحاول يمتص غضبه
ومين اللى قال على الناس حقود وبيقلد الناس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا جماعة و لا تزعلوا نفسكم
> الاخت لارا عمالة تشتم و تهزأ فيا بكلام تجريح و اهانة
> و لما سألتها ليه بتعملي كدة نزلت الموضوع دة و قالت انها عاوزة تسيب المنتدى خالص
> روحت انا جيت على نفسي و على كرامتي و صالحتها
> ...



*
أووووووووووووووووباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

لأ عايزين دم :hlp:

عايزين الناس تتلم :cry2:

نصيحة بجد أخويا

لما تتعاركوا : إبقوا إتعاركوا على العام مش على الخاص

عشان نفك :cry2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*صلوا على النبى يا بنات مش كدا 
اهدوا شوية انا مش راضية ازعق من الصبح 
احنا نعمل قاعدة صلح عرفية 
ونجيب لارا وميرو 
ويبوسوا بعض 
وانا اقولكم خلاص مسمحاكم ههههه 
وبكدا خلاص الحكاية خلصت 
مش كدا يا بنانيت انتوا اخوات *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

لا مش كدة يارورو
انا حبيت اسيب المنتدى ولما الكل سالنى مين اللى زعلك
مش نطقت
وانتى سالتينى ع الخاص وقلتلك لالا
مش كدة يرورو ؟
يعنى مش روحت قولت للناس الحقوا ميرا اللى زعلتنى
طريقتى هتزعلك ياميرا فبلاش تتكلمى فى التوبيك دا ارجوكى


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

بس انا عاوزاكم تقولوا الحق مين اللي غلط في مين و مين اللي بيتكلم بأسلوب مش محترم
قولوا الحق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

ولية انا هجيب الحوار كله هنا ياست الكل


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماشى تمام
> ولغاية هنا ملكيش كلام فى التوبيك دا
> تعرفى !!!!!


 بصي يا .........
انا مش عاوزة اغلط فيكي عشان اخلاقي ما تسمحليش
فاهماني و لا مش فاهمة !!!!!!!!
و اسلوبك دة ما تكلمينيش انا بيه تاني
احسن ساعتها بجد هتشوفي اللي عمرك ما شوفتيه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

بصوا ياجماعة

*سؤالى هتعمل اية لو حد كل ماتتكلم كلمة يفتكر ان الكلام عليه ؟

دا كلامى اللى بالخط الصغير
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

هسأله ليه بتفتكر كدة؟ و هحاول اكون مؤدبة في كلامي عشان ما اجرحش حد
هتعمل ايه لو حد بيقلدك في كل حاجة و بينتحل شخصيتك ؟


وكلام ميرا اللى بالخط الكبيير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

لأ بس في نفس الوقت بيشتمك و يستفزك و يهين كرامتك بكلام و تصرفات تضايق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*محدش يعرف ينتحل شخصية حد
دا لو غير ان شخصية اللى بينحلها كويسة يعنى
امممممممم
والتقليد دا ممكن يكون فى اية يعنى ؟
لون كتابة او كلام او لبس او اى حاجة
انا شايفة ان كل واحد بيبقى حر فى طريقته يعنى بس دا مايتسماش تقليد 
ومحدش يقدر يحتكر حاجة هو بيعملها ويقول دى بتاعتى انا او انا اللى بعملها
ومحدش برضه يقدر يقلد طريقة الاناسان للدرجة اللى تخليه ياخد عشرة على عشرة

حد يقول سؤال *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*نا شايفة انه لو بيشتمك او بيستفظك و الله اعلم يعنى انتى ادرى ^_^
ممكن تكلميه لكن تردى انتى
شايفة انها حكاية ملهاش اى لازمة وانها مش هتستفذ اللى قدامك فى حاجة *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

لا ممكن على النت بالاخص
طيب
سؤالي
ايه اكتر حاجة تضايقك و تستفزك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لارا بنت الملك 					

 
_*انا شايفة انه لو بيشتمك او بيستفظك و الله اعلم يعنى انتى ادرى ^_^*
*ممكن تكلميه لكن تردى انتى*
*شايفة انها حكاية ملهاش اى لازمة وانها مش هتستفذ اللى قدامك فى حاجة *_

 ارد شتيمة بشتيمة و اهانة باهانة و جرح بجرح ؟
انا رديت ع العداوة بمحبة بس محبتي اترفضت اكتر من مرة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ان حد يفتكر انى بحطه فى دماغى فى الشر للدرجة ان كلامى كله ممكن يكون عليه وبس
هو انا فاضية يااوختشى ورايا مشغوليات فى مكرونة وبطابطس وكشرى موجودين فى المطبخ لازم حد يخلصهم يعنى انا مش فاضية
المستقبل بيضيع
^_^
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

بس الاسلوب بيبان استاذة لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انا فى كلامى قولتلك ردى الشتيمة بشتيمة ؟
بقوالك كلميه اللى يضايقك اتناقشى معاه
بس مش تردى بااسلوب تفتكرى انك كدة بتسفتزيه *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انت شبعي 					

 
_بس الاسلوب بيبان استاذة لارا_

*كل واحد وطريقته بقى ماهو اصل بينى وبينك الواحد مش هايمسك كل واحد على جنب يقواله على فكرة انا بحبك بس انت اللى شايفنى وحش *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

بصي يا بركة
اكتبي لينك المشاركات و سيبيهم هما يشوفوا
ماشي حبيبت قلبي ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انت شبعي 					

 
_
 هههههههههه
مش هينفع تضربها لانها حبيبتي_

*خلاص نبقى نجيب بت تتضربها ^_^leasantr*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

والله ياميرا انا بجيب الماشركات بالظبط
ومش بعدل فى حاجة
ممكن يبقوا يدخلوا بنفسهم يتاكدوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لارا بنت الملك 					

 
_*انا فى كلامى قولتلك ردى الشتيمة بشتيمة ؟*
*بقوالك كلميه اللى يضايقك اتناقشى معاه*
*بس مش تردى بااسلوب تفتكرى انك كدة بتسفتزيه *_

 بس الكلام مش بيجيب نتيجة و بيتمادى
و لقيت ان التجاهل هو افضل الحلول :kap:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انتى جربتى تكلمهي ؟ الله اعلم بردك *
*ماشى كل واحد بقا وطريقة نظرته للمشاكل*
*انا مالى اهلى انا بقى دلوقتى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

ايوة استاذة لارا انا مش بكره حد بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يابنتى انا نطقت يابنتى *
*انا بقوالك كل واحد وطريقة حله للمشاكل بقا ^_^*
*ماتقومى تكبى عليا حلة مياة سخنة اسهل ^_^*
*اية الناس دى ياربى انا غلطانة انى جيت احط التاتش بتاعى فى مشكلتك*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا برد ع كلامك الي ف التقييم 

وللعلم ياجماعة انا كنت كاتبة فى التقيم وحياة باربى وضحكت بعديها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اة طيب ماهو انا بقوالك وحياة باربى ^_^
اية المشكلة اللى فيها وانا مش بحلف بحياة باربى غير باطل هههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انت شبعي 					

 
_
 معاك حق رمسيس و انا هعمل كدة _

*برافو عليكى عشان هى زمانها لو طالت ترميكى من البرج هتعمل كدة
بس هى اللى ساكتة :a63:

وللعلم كان رمسيس بيقوالها سيبى اللى زعلانة منه لغاية مايجى هو 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

لانها حقوووووووودة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

حتى شفيعي بتقلدني فيه
ايه دة بس يا ربي !!!!!!!!!!!
اكيد هي مش ليها شخصية اصلا !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انت شبعي 					

 
_لانها حقوووووووودة _

*صح عندك حق
البت دى حقودة ممكن تكون انتى صح
ربنا يهديها :hlp:
يلا عشان احنا بوزنا اللعبة ياجماعة 
اسالوا*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انت شبعي 					

 
_حتى شفيعي بتقلدني فيه
ايه دة بس يا ربي !!!!!!!!!!!
اكيد هي مش ليها شخصية اصلا !_

*يالهوى هو الشفيع فى تقليد
اول مرة اعرف*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

وخلص الحوار على كدة ياجماعة ممكن تردوا لو انا غلطانة او انا مش غلطانة
وهى لو غلطانة او مش غلطانة


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

و دي نسيتيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

*برافو عليكى عشان هى زمانها لو طالت ترميكى من البرج هتعمل كدة
بس هى اللى ساكتة :a63:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اة طيب ياميرا فكرتنى بيها ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

بس انتى نسيتى تكتبى الاقتباس كان على اية ياروحى


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

و دي نسيتيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*برافو عليكى عشان هى زمانها لو طالت ترميكى من البرج هتعمل كدة
بس هى اللى ساكتة :a63:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

لما هي حبيبتك بتشكئ منها لية

دا كلام استاذ رمسيس ياجماعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمسيس ميلاد 					

 
_لما هي حبيبتك بتشكئ منها لية _

 انا بحبها و هي بتكرهني 

ودى الكلمة اللى انا بعتها ليها تقيم وحياة باربى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

بصي انتي اتركيها لحد ما تعرف غلطتها بامانة هي اللي حتالحك

استاذ رمسيس برضه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمسيس ميلاد 					

 
_بصي انتي اتركيها لحد ما تعرف غلطتها بامانة هي اللي حتالحك _

*اسلم حل او تبعتليها عشان ابوسها البت اللى مزعلة البت ميرا دى leasantr*


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يا جدعان حد يخش يسلك *
*يارورو*
*يا اريني*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمسيس ميلاد 					

 
_بصي انتي اتركيها لحد ما تعرف غلطتها بامانة هي اللي حتالحك _

 معاك حق رمسيس و انا هعمل كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انت شبعي 					

 
_
 معاك حق رمسيس و انا هعمل كدة _

*برافو عليكى عشان هى زمانها لو طالت ترميكى من البرج هتعمل كدة
بس هى اللى ساكتة :a63:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

لالالالالا
مش هاترو البرج

كلام ركسيس وبعديها كتبت انى حقودة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا اللى بطلب ان الموضوع يتمسح بس بعد مااعرف نان غلطانة ولالا ووعد قدام كل الاعضاء
انا لو غلطانة هعتذر ليها فى توبيك خاص ليها

لو سمحت محدش يمسح التوبيك اعرف انا غلطانة و لالالا وبعد كدة امسحوه دا هو دا طلبى 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ممكن شوية تسامح و تنسوا و ترجعو منورين المنتدى بمشاركتكم اللي وحشتنا 
و سيبكم من اي مشكلة تاني​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا بس عاوزة اعرف انا غلطت فى حقها ؟
انا شتمتها وجرحتها ولا هى


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

طيب خلاص يا ستي
انتي في حالك و انا في حالي و بطلي اسلوب الضرب من تحت الحزام و التلقيح بالكلام
او زي ما بتسميه ضرب من تحت الترابيزة
و اهي مشاركتك 
*انا مش من النوع اللى بروح اعاتب حد انا بديله اللى قلبه يحبه من تحت الطربيزة يكفينى انه بيبقى عارف نفسه

نفسه ؟*
رقم المشاركة   #*5496*
اللينك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213512&page=550


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يا جدعان حد يخش يسلك *
> *يارورو*
> *يا اريني*​



*تعبت معاهم هما الاتنين 
رجلى وجعتنى من الخاص ده للخاص ده 
لما خلاص هلكت ههههههه
دماغهم ناشفة 
بس انا مش راضية اتعصب يا بنات 
ده انا بقدرة قادر دخلت موضوع كان نفسى اكون هى 
فضيت اعتصام رابعة 
مش هقدر افض اشتباكم 
احذروا يا بنات رورو قادمة هههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

حبيبة قلبى ميرا
الاجابة بتاعتى دى كانت للسؤال تانى قبل الحوار بتاعنا اصلا
متحاوليش تحورى الموضوع
ماهو مش عليا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

والاجابة ماكنتش عليكى اصلا وعشان كدة لما انا بدات اسئلتى قولت سؤالى تعمل اية لو واحد فاكر ان كل كلامك عليه


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

اة شتمنتيني في مواضيع تانية
و عدلتي مشاركاتك بسرعة
بصي انا مش هقدر عليكي لاني ما بعرفش اضرب من تحت الحزام و لا القح على حد و لا احقد على حد و لا اعرف حتى اكذب و لا الاوع و لا الف و ادور
انا واضحة و صريحة و ما يهمنيش الناس تعرف مين الغلطان و مين الضحية
كفااااااااااية يسوع عارف
و هيجاااااااااازي كل واحد بالعدل
اظن مفيش احسن من عدل ربنا


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

شوفي يا اختي اعملي اللي انتي عاوزاه براحتك
انا ليا اله في السماء بيدافع عني
و اذا ما عرفتيش دة دلوقتي مسيرك هتعرفيه بعدين
ربنا معاكي يا بركة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

مين دا اللى كان بيعدل المشاركات
انا المرة الوحيدة اللى عدلت المشاركة لما دونا دخلت وتحذرنا
مين اللى بدا فى شتيمة التانى النهاردة
انا ولا انتى ؟
ياريت بلاش دور البريئة
لانى قولت لو قالوا انى غلطانة هعتذر ليكى فى توبيك خاص لوحدك
انا عمرى ماقولت عليكى حقودة وكلك شر وكدابة وقلودة
زى ماانتى قولتى النهاردة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاكى انتى ياميرا
بس انا مغلطتش فيكى وكمجيبتش سيرتك
ومشيت بهدوء
لما ادخل القيكى عاملة بلوكة فى التوبيك
يبقى ليا حق ارد


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ما خلاص يا انسه انتي وهيا*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش عاوزة حاجة ياكواساكى 
غير انى اعرف انا غلطت فى حقها و لالالا
انا جيبت الحوار كله
بس هى بتجيب حوار من هنا ومن هنا
بتربطهم ببعض


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا قولتلك في المشاركات اللي اتحذفت كفاية حقد و شر بقى ما بقتش قادرة استحمل
و كنت بحبك لكن تصرفاتك بتكرهني فيكي


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*طب ياميرا خلاص *
*وانتي يالارا اسكتي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

لا انتى قولتى كفايلكى حقد وتقليد وشر 
انا اتخنقت منك
وبعديها روحتى كتبتى انتى حولتى المحبة الى عدواة
براحتك بقا

صح ولا انا غلطانة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

ماانا كنت ساكتة لقيتها عملت بلوكية فى الموضوع
ماانا كنت ساكتة وكافية خيرى وشرى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أغسطس 2013)

يا بنات خلاص ارجوكم انسوا اللى فات
فين المحبة والتسامح اللى علمهولنا رب المجد
انسوا كل حاجة وافتحوا صفحة جديدة
واحنا مش عايزين نعرف مين اللى غلط فمين
لان في الاول والاخر الشيطان هو اللى دخل بينكم وعمل كل ده
ارجوكم انسوا وسامحوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

مش عاوزة منها اى حاجة انا عاوزها تنسانى
لانها هى اللى بدات تغلط فيا النهاردة فى قول كلمة حلوة
وانا بعت لدونا الكلام ومسحته
انا لو بغلط فيكى زى ماانتى بتقوالى ياميرا
كنت رديت عليكى فى ساعتها فى مشاركة
وماكنتش بعتلك تقيم قولتلك عدلى المشاركة وهزرت معاكى وقولت جتكم نيلة مليتوا البلد وضحكت


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

اة صح كتبت بما معناه كدة
دة عشان انتي بتجرحيني و تستفزيني
شوفي انا قفلت الموضوع و عاملتك بمحبة و حاولت اكتر من مرة اكون لطيفة و مهذبة معاكي
و في كل مرة حضرتك بتردي على الخير بشر و على المحبة بعداوة
المرة دي يا اختي يا حبيبتي انا مش عاوزاكي تزعلي و لا يرضيني زعلك
انا اللي بجد ماشية و سايبة ليكي كل حاجة
اوكي يا قمر ؟
المهم بس ما تكونيش زعلانة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sJ8znUTb3ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اة صح كتبت بما معناه كدة
> دة عشان انتي بتجرحيني و تستفزيني
> شوفي انا قفلت الموضوع و عاملتك بمحبة و حاولت اكتر من مرة اكون لطيفة و مهذبة معاكي
> و في كل مرة حضرتك بتردي على الخير بشر و على المحبة بعداوة
> ...





استفذيتك فىا ية ظ
يابنتى انا ماكنتش برد عليكى
وماكنتش ببعت ليكى خاص
وماكنتش بكلمك ع الزوار
استفذتك فين
فى الحلم ؟


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لا يلارا  ميرا مش هاتنساكي *
*دي اختك *
*ولا انتي هاتنسيها *

*تعبتوني ومش هاعرف اروح*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

وانتى بتقوالى كان قصدك كدة فى معناه
لالالالا اخص عليكى
انتى كتبتى كدة اصلا ياقمر


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*واما المحبة الاخوية فلا حاجة لكم ان اكتب اليكم عنها لانكم انفسكم متعلمون من الله ان يحب بعضكم بعضا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

امبارح رديت عليكي في موضوع قول كلمة حلوة و قولتلك ربنا يسامحك عشان ما حبتش اغلط
و نزلت موضوع بعنوان كلمات المحبة تقتل اكثر من الف شتيمة
بس و لا يهمك يا ستي و لا تزعلي نفسك
امسحيها فيا انا
و انا ابقى غلطانة لو كلمتك تاني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

لا براحة
قولتلى الله يسامحك
ماشى
كنت انا قولت اية قبلها ؟
انا ماكنتش كلمتك اصلا ع فكرة
بس انتى لوحدك كدة بتكتبى وخلاص
انا لا كنت بعتت ليكى خاص ولا الزوار ولا كنت بفتح معاكى بوقى
ولو كنت قاصدة شر ماكنتش قولتلك عدلى المشاركة عشان دونا ياميرا


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يعني ولا اريني *
*ولا موكي *
*ولا رورو *
*نافعين معاكوا *
*اجبلكوا مازنجير *
*ولا اجيب مين *​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أغسطس 2013)

يا حبايبى ارجوكم اقفلوا الموضوع وانسوا اللى حصل ده


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

في التقييم اللي قيمتيه ل point start امبارح في موضوع كم عمرك
و هو رد عليكي و قال خلاص انا مش هقول حاجة و كأن مفيش حاجة حصلت
روحتي انتي قولتيله خلاص بقى ما تفضحناش انا احب الش في الناس
و في موضوع سجل احساسك بكلمة كتبتي
باكل اكل قريبتى اللى طعمه يجنن
اوى يجنن اوى
ونفسى اشاور لماما ع الزبالة عشان ترمى الاكل دا
واشاور لقريبتى ع الباب عشان تتطلع بره
^_^
رقم المشاركة   #*26556*
اللينك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58977&page=2656​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص يا بنات صدعتونى اكتر ما انا مصدعة 

كفاااااااااااااااية بقى 
اقولكم على حاجة انا اللى غلطانة 
وانا اللى اكلت الجبنه كمان 
اهدووووووووووووووا بقى 
تعبتونى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

باكل اكل قريبتى اللى طعمه يجنن
اوى يجنن اوى
ونفسى اشاور لماما ع الزبالة عشان ترمى الاكل دا
واشاور لقريبتى ع الباب عشان تتطلع بره
^_^

يا ترى تقصدي ايه بكلمة اشاور ع الزبالة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و تقصدي ايه بكلمة تطلعه برة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

يالهوى عليكى وعلى لفك للموضوع
لا استنى بقى انا هجيب الحوار دا كمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انتى فى اية فى دماغك كنت بقول اكلت اكل قريبتى عامله وهو يجنن اوى الصراحة
بقيت بشاور لماما عشان ترمى الاكل فى الزبالة
والى قريبتى عشان تمشى
انتى فى حاجة فى دماغك ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة خلاص اصلا كدة كدة انا م فارقة معايا عشان وااااثقة ان ربنا هيجيبلي حقي سواء اجلا ام عاجلا
يعني مش لازم اخد حقي بدراعي و اطول لساني و اقل في ادبي
طبعا مفيش اسهل من البلطجة و الشتيمة و طولة اللسان
بس الكتاب بيقول اما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل
خليني اصن لساني عن الشر و شفتاي عن التكلم بالاثم
و اهزم ذاتي و اجمح نفسي
الناس تظنها ضعف
هما احرار و براحتهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> باكل اكل قريبتى اللى طعمه يجنن
> اوى يجنن اوى
> ونفسى اشاور لماما ع الزبالة عشان ترمى الاكل دا
> واشاور لقريبتى ع الباب عشان تتطلع بره
> ...






لارا بنت الملك قال:


> يالهوى عليكى وعلى لفك للموضوع
> لا استنى بقى انا هجيب الحوار دا كمان



[YOUTUBE]Tm8yhXCjd24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*خلاص يا لارا *
*ايه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*كل الناس دي مش عجباكوا ولا ايه *
*انتوا الاتنين فهمتوا بعض غلط *
*الزفت الشيطان دخل مابينكوا *
*خلاص بقي *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

اة قدام الناس ما كتبتيش حاجة غلط
لكن في قلبك و في فكرك كنتي قاصداني
و التقييم اللي حضرتك كتبتيه ل point of start اكيد كان عني
بس لانه مستخبي و متداري تقدري تكتبي فيه اللي انتي عاوزاه
و لكن هل يخفى على الرب شئ ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*طب اعمل ايه تانى علشان تهدوا 
اولع فى نفسى هنا فى قلب التوبيك علشان ترتاحوا 
والكل يدخل يطفى وتنسوا الموضوع 
خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص 
عارفين ان الشيطان مبسوط بيكم اوى دلوقتى 

وقاعد حاطط رجل على رجل ومظقطط 

متخلوش الشيطان يسيطر عليكم اكتر من كدا 
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أغسطس 2013)

ارجوكم يا بنات عشان خاطر ربنا
صلوا كده واهدوا
حرام اللى بتعملوه ده بجد
كده تخلوا الشيطان ينتصر عليكم
وتفرحوا الشيطان وتزعلوا بابا يسوع


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا عملت اللي عليا
و صالحتها و حايلتها و قولت كل اللي ينفع يتقال
قولتلها حتى انا سايبالك المنتدى خالص
و مفيش حاجة نافعة معاها
طب قولولي ايه العمل ؟؟


----------



## candy shop (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا قريت الموضوع ده ومش مصدقه 
انا عماله اتابع الاخبار اللى بتحصل فى مصر 
بس العنوان لفت نظرى 
معقول يا لارا يهون عليكى تسيبى الاسره الجميله دى 
احنا منقدرش نستغنى عنك  وواثقه انك انتى كمان متقدريش 
ارجعى بسرعه فى قرارك 
طيب قوليلى مين هيناكف فى الكل ويعمل مواضيع تخض زيك 
انتى عامله روح جميله اوعى تمشى انا بحبك  هزعل اوى اوى يرضيكى زعلى ؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

*سامحوني هشارك ف موضوعكم دا بالكلمات دي و ياريت بعدها كدة تقروها و تهدوا شوية كدة و ترجعوا تتعاتبوا و تتكلموا 

 إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاسًا يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجًا يَرِنُّ. 2 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ، وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلَسْتُ شَيْئًا. 3 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا. 4 الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ، 5 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ، وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا، وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ، وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ، 6 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ، 7 وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا​*


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اهي امي جت اهيه *
*عليا النعمه اللي يزعلي امي  انتوا عارفين *
*كلميهم ياماما *
*الاتنين اصحاب وبيحبوا بعض *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *سامحوني هشارك ف موضوعكم دا بالكلمات دي و ياريت بعدها كدة تقروها و تهدوا شوية كدة و ترجعوا تتعاتبوا و تتكلموا
> 
> إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاسًا يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجًا يَرِنُّ. 2 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ، وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلَسْتُ شَيْئًا. 3 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا. 4 الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ، 5 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ، وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا، وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ، وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ، 6 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ، 7 وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا​*



*الله عليكى يا موكى بجد 

انا نفسى قريت وهديت ههههههه 

عقبالهم بقى والشيطان بتاعهم يمشى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اهي امي جت اهيه *
> *عليا النعمه اللي يزعلي امي انتوا عارفين *
> *كلميهم ياماما *
> 
> *الاتنين اصحاب وبيحبوا بعض *​


 خيااااااااانة
انت ليك ام غيري يا ولا
من النهاردة لا انت ابني و لا اعرفك
قلبي و ربي غضبانين عليك ليوم الدين
هههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

طب انا صالحتها و حايلتها و عمالة بقولها يا بركة و يا حبيبت قلبي و ما تمشيش و هدي نفسك
اعمل ايه تاني بس قولولي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اة قدام الناس ما كتبتيش حاجة غلط
> لكن في قلبك و في فكرك كنتي قاصداني
> و التقييم اللي حضرتك كتبتيه ل point of start اكيد كان عني
> بس لانه مستخبي و متداري تقدري تكتبي فيه اللي انتي عاوزاه
> و لكن هل يخفى على الرب شئ ؟؟



*ما ينفعش أبدا أبدا تتعاملى مع اللى داخل دماغ الناس 

ديه نصيحة خبرة

ما ينفعش تقولى فلانة كانت تقصدنى أنا 

ما ينفعش

مش معنى كدة إنى مغلطاكى 

أنا مش مغلطاكى و لا مغلطاها

إنتم الاتنين صغيرى السن و لسة الخبرة
*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما ينفعش أبدا أبدا تتعاملى مع اللى داخل دماغ الناس *
> 
> *ديه نصيحة خبرة*
> 
> ...


 حاضر حبيبت قلبي
بس الانسان ممكن يحس اذا كان اللي قدامه حاطه في دماغه و بيقول كلام عليه
بيحس من تصرفاته و من اسلوب الكتابة نفسها و طريقة التعامل
شكرا على النصيحة الغالية حبيبت قلبي
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*خلاص ياميرا *
*الموضوع طلع سوء تفاهم *
*اريني فضت الاعتصام *
*بدون خسائر *
*انا ورورو وموكي  جاتلنا اصابات *
*هاتعملوا ايه بقي !!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *خلاص ياميرا *
> 
> *الموضوع طلع سوء تفاهم *
> *اريني فضت الاعتصام *
> ...


انا اللي جاتلي اصابة في نافوخي
خلاص يا بت يا لارا بقى
احنا صحاب و حبايب من زمان
ما تبقيش ندلة يا ندلة
شوفتي انا هطلع اجدع منك و هصالحك و هبوس راسك و هقولك :smi411:
عشان تعرفي بس اني مش عاوزة اخسرك


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يسلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*وقنبله الغاز اللي رمتها اريني !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*انامش قادر اتفس *
*ورورو عنيها عمله تعيط *
*وموكي جريت وسابتنا *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2013)

أحم .. أحم ...  أنا قولت كلمتي لايمكن تنزل الأرض أبدا...
أنا قاعده اتفرج ... على الفلم. إلى عملينه...  
دى كانت مصرحيه متفقين عليها .. و التمثيل كان بارع. 
و اسم المسرحيه .. شطاره الشيطان 
 ههههههه شوفتوا شطارتوا. 
 شكرا ميرا ... شكرا لارا 
 آخرج حبوا 
 إلى كلمتها لا يمكن تنزل الأرض أبدا ... 
ههههههههههه 
 و هقول لك يا ميرا .. زى ايرو ما قالت ..  مينفعش. تقولى فلانه كانت تقصدنى أنا .. 
كتير أوى الشيطان يخدع إحساسك عاشان يقوم بدوره ...


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

طب يا جدعان انا دخلت مسيت عليها و بعتلها بوكيه ورد اهداء في لعبة جنن العضو اللي تعزه باهداء و هي بردو مش عاوزة تصالحني
هي ليه بتعمل كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من حقي افهم ليه بتعاملني بالاسلوب دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (16 أغسطس 2013)

*بالذمة فايقيين ورايقيين
متتخنقوا فى اى يوم تانى خلاص يعنى بتنشلوا لما البلد تبقا مقلوبة على بعضها ومحدش فايق ليكم
اهمدى منك ليها ومش عاوزة اعرف اسباب اى كانت الاسباب عيب عليكم سموا باسم الصليب كده واهدوا
ربنا يهديكوا*


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لارا مش موجوده علي الجهاز *
*ممكن تلاقيها منوره بس مش هنا *

*وهي بتحبك ياميرا *
*زي ما انتي بتحبيها صدقيني *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة انا تعبت خلاص
انا عارفة ان طيبة قلبي ضعف
خلاص اوعدكم مش هيبقى عندي قلب خالص
هبقى شريرة و مؤذية عشان اريكم
هبقى وحشة خالص عشان كل الناس تحترمني و محدش يجرح فيا
انا بكره قلبي الطيب الضعيف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*حبايب قلبي 
 ليييييييييييييييه كل ده 
 ده انتوا الاتنين من أطيب الناس بجد فى المنتدى 
 صدقونى مفيش حاجة مستاهلة اننا نزعل كده من بعض
احنا هنا كلنا واحد 
لارا حبوبتى انتى ...أنت شبعى يا طيوبة 
 احنا كلنا بنكتب ورا شاشات يعنى ممكن اى كلمة تتقال بهزار تتفهم غلط 
أو كلمة مش لحد فينا وناخدها على نفسنا 
انتوا عارفين انا في المنتدى من 2008 وكتير زمان كنت بتضايق من اسلوب ناس و ساعات كمان كان ممكن اخد الكلام عليا بس مع مرور الوقت لقيت ان اللى كنت بتضايق منهم هنا هما احسن ناس 
ومن المنتدى هنا ناس دلوقتى من كتر ما بقينا اصحاب و اتقابلنا مانستغناش عن بعض مع ان كل حد مننا فى مكان  
اكسفوا الشيطان و اكسبوا بعض يلا 
ده احنا اليومين دول محتاجين نبقى مع بعض كلنا 
ارفعوا الراية البيضة يلا 
:kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حبايب قلبي *
> *ليييييييييييييييه كل ده *
> *ده انتوا الاتنين من أطيب الناس بجد فى المنتدى *
> *صدقونى مفيش حاجة مستاهلة اننا نزعل كده من بعض*
> ...


 انا بصالحها و بحاول اكون كويسة معاها و هي مش عاوزة
طب اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا بصالحها و بحاول اكون كويسة معاها و هي مش عاوزة
> طب اعمل ايه ؟


*ممكن نعدى انهارده خالص تكونوا هديتوا انتوا الاتنين خالص 
ومفيش حاجة اسمها تسيبوا المنتدى 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2013)

خلاص. يا ميرا 
  أصبرئ. شويه .. هى مش قاعده على جهازها .. .. 

بلاش تسبئئ الأحداث و تقولى هى مش عائزا تصالحك .. براحة حبيبتئ و بهدوء .. 
 و أكيد كل شئء هيبقى تمام ... 
هى كمان قلبها طيب زيك و بتحبك


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

حاضر يا قمرات بنت العدرا و حبو
انا هنسى كل حاجة حصلت و هفتح صفحة جديدة و كأن شيئا لم يكن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2013)

تمام نهده النهرده و نصلي و ننام. و بكره نصبح على بعض عادى و مفيش شئء حصل ...


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

حاضر حبيبتي


----------



## روما98 (16 أغسطس 2013)

_خلاص يا لارا
كلنا بنحبك هنا
لو مشيتى كلنا بجد هنزعل
و هننزل التحرير نعتصم
قلبك ابيض بقى
_​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (17 أغسطس 2013)

لما قرأت عنوان الموضوع افتكرت ان لارا مسافرة او لبدء العام الدراسى ستترك المنتدى مؤقتا
و كنت داخل اقول انشاء الله ترجعلنا بألف سلامة .
ولكن  مع الاسف وجدت عشرتاشر صفحة عبارة عن مناوشات وكر وفر( ليس بين الاخوان والشعب) ولكن بين لارا و انت شبعى 
وعلى فكرة انا قرأت جميع المشاركات المكتوبة فى الموضوع المذكور ( سؤال وجواب ) السبب فى سوء الفهم بين لارا و ميرا 
ومش شايف اى سبب يدعوا الى الغضب من طرف لارا او من طرف ميرا ( انت شبعى )
 وصدقونى كمان انا قرأت الموضوع المذكور ( سؤال وجواب ) من قبل دخولى على موضوع لارا ولم يلفت انتباهى اى شىء تجريحى عن عمد من قبل لارا ولا  ميرا 

صلوا على النبى وارشموا الصليب وما تشميتوش الاخوان فيكم 
اصل انا كدة حاسس ان الاخوان هم فقط اللى ليهم مصلحة انهم يفرقوا بين الاختين الحلويين لارا  وشيرين عفوا اقصد لاارا و ميرا


----------



## tamav maria (17 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص يا بنات صدعتونى اكتر ما انا مصدعة
> 
> كفاااااااااااااااية بقى
> اقولكم على حاجة انا اللى غلطانة
> ...



كده برضوا يارورو تاكلي الجبنه كلها لواحدك وماتسبليش حته - طب ها ابتدي اعمل معاكي مشكله بسبب الجبنه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> كده برضوا يارورو تاكلي الجبنه كلها لواحدك وماتسبليش حته - طب ها ابتدي اعمل معاكي مشكله بسبب الجبنه



*ههههههههههه ما انا مكنتش اعرف انك هنا يا ماريا 
هبقى اسبلك حتة الخناقة الجاية هههههه

بجد تعبونى معاهم العيال دول 
شوفى شغلك معاهم بقى *​


----------



## tamav maria (17 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب اعمل ايه تانى علشان تهدوا
> اولع فى نفسى هنا فى قلب التوبيك علشان ترتاحوا
> والكل يدخل يطفى وتنسوا الموضوع
> خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص
> ...




ههههههههههههههه
يعني انتي اللي غلطانه وكلتي الجبنه كلها لواحدك ومش نافع
وبرضه ولعتي في نفسك وبرضه مش نافع هههههههههه 
تعرفي يارورو احسن حاجه تقولي لروك يقفل لهم المنتدي خالص ويريح الكل


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> يعني انتي اللي غلطانه وكلتي الجبنه كلها لواحدك ومش نافع
> وبرضه ولعتي في نفسك وبرضه مش نافع هههههههههه
> تعرفي يارورو احسن حاجه تقولي لروك يقفل لهم المنتدي خالص ويريح الكل


 لا لا لا لا
انا عندي حل احسن
احنا نقبض على اي حد ياكل جبنة و ندفعه غرامة كمان طالما الجبنة سبب مشاكل كدة هههههههه
ايدك ع الغرامة يا بت يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> يعني انتي اللي غلطانه وكلتي الجبنه كلها لواحدك ومش نافع
> وبرضه ولعتي في نفسك وبرضه مش نافع هههههههههه
> تعرفي يارورو احسن حاجه تقولي لروك يقفل لهم المنتدي خالص ويريح الكل



*اه شوفتى يا ماريا 
كل ده ومش عاجبهم 
كان ناقص افخخ التوبيك باللى فيه علشان يرتاحوا هههههههه

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا لا لا لا
> انا عندي حل احسن
> احنا نقبض على اي حد ياكل جبنة و ندفعه غرامة كمان طالما الجبنة سبب مشاكل كدة هههههههه
> ايدك ع الغرامة يا بت يا رورو



*فى الاخر طلعت انا اللى غلطانة 
ع فكرة بقى دى كانت جبنه صيامى 
علشان متظلمنيش هههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*يا جدعان 15 صفحه ف اقل من 12 ساعه 

انتوا عديتوا السبكى على كدا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *يا جدعان 15 صفحه ف اقل من 12 ساعه
> 
> انتوا عديتوا السبكى على كدا *​



*هههههههه دى كانت حتة خناقة يا بيبو انما ايه 
كان فاضل شوية واجبلهم قنابل مسيلة للدموع علشان  افض الاشتباك *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:





هههههههه دى كانت حتة خناقة يا بيبو انما ايه 
كان فاضل شوية واجبلهم قنابل مسيلة للدموع علشان  افض الاشتباك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شوفتها leasantr leasantr 

وبعدين انتِ مش محتاجه قنابل علشان تفضى 

انتِ اسمك كفايه :kap: :kap: :kap: *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> شوفتها leasantr leasantr
> 
> ...



*لاهنا اسمى معملش حاجة انا دخلت بحالى ومحتالى كله 
ومعرفتش افض الاشتباك هههههههه
مش عارفة ازاى مع انى فضيت اعتصام رابعة فى ثانية :spor2:*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:





لاهنا اسمى معملش حاجة انا دخلت بحالى ومحتالى كله 
ومعرفتش افض الاشتباك هههههههه
مش عارفة ازاى مع انى فضيت اعتصام رابعة فى ثانية :spor2:

أنقر للتوسيع...


عين وصابتك :cry2:  :cry2:


ايوه الله 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

اولا انا ماكنتش موجودة يابت ياميرا اخويا قاومنى اقوله لالا يبقى عيب وحرام ^_^
انا مش زعلانة منك ياميرا
انا اللى زعلنى انك قولتى دا انا عارفها من زمان
طيب لما انتى عارفنى من زمان
عارفة انى بحقد ولا بقلد ولا انى شر
صعب عليا نفسى لما ادخل امتص غضبك واحيالك القيكى بتقولى عنى حقودة ومش عندى شخصية
ورحمة ستى يابت انتى انا ماكنت اقصدك فى اى مشاركة من المشاركات اللى انتى جبيتها دى
انا بحلف برحمة ستى اللى انا بموت فيها وبحبها
بس انتى اللى شايفة انى بكرهك اوى وانا اصلا الكلمة الكره دى عندى كبيرة
اذا كان مش بكره الناس اللى فى حياتى بشوفهم ويشوفونى
هكرهك انتى ؟
ابقى حمارة يابت انتى ياسوزة ^_^
انا مش زعلانة منك وعلى فكرة ياحجة انا فى تقيم بوينت اللى انتى بتقوالى عليه انا مستعدة اجيبه قدامك
لو قال انى شتمتك ولا اتريقت عليكى فى التقيم ابقى اتكلمى
دا انا كنت بتريق عليه علشان كلمة موضوع بدل مررور دى ^_^
قولتله يامفضوح قالى بلاش فضايح
قولتله طيب خالص محلش
والنهاردة لما قالى المشكلة بسبب انت شبعى
قولتله عشان خاطرى ماتقولش حاجة وخلاص ياكيمو
يعنى مغلطش فيكى ولا اتكلمت عليكى من الاصل 
على فكرة انا مش عارفة انام من ساعتها
وانا معروف عنى مش بفتح المنتدى فى الوقت المتاخر دا
بس انا عندى القلب اصلا وعندى قولون عصبى
وقومت من ع الجهاز وشى احمر من كتر ماكنت متعصبة
وماعرفتش انام غير لما افتح واكتبلك الكلمتين دول

وحاجة اخيرة انا عمرى ماكرهتك ولا عمرى حقدت عليكى ياميرا
ولا عمرى حقدت على حد من الاصل
دا انا عشان كنت عاوزة اصالحك بعتلك قولتلك عدلى المشاركة وهزرت انتى اللى مش رديتى عليا
قولت ادخل العب معاكى فى اطرح سؤال
بدانا خناق
وبس طيب انا اعمل اية 
كان ذنبى اية يابت انتى يابت ؟
يلا بقى هاتيلى شوية بطاطس محمرة وكاتشب
ولما نفطر ليا عندك شيكولاتة بالفسدق وكمان جيلاتى
^___________________^
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أغسطس 2013)

بما انى عدو المراة  شايف خناقة بناتى اكيد هدخل اهدى النفوس حبيبى الكلام اللى قالتة لارا عيب جدا والكلام اللى قالتة ميرا عيب جدا جدا مش ينفع عايز اثارة فين الدم  ولا اروح اجيب شوية من الشوارع اللى مغرقة مصر وايجى باذمة دى وقت يكون فى خناقة بين اخوات  وفى منتدى مسيحى   
 ولا عايزين تعرفو معزتكم عندنا خلاص المنتدى كله داخل يطبطب عليكم انتم الاثنين 
   عايزين اية لا الوقت ولاالزمان ولا المكان مستحمل يا بنات  انتم اسلوب دى هتزعلوا الناس منكم 
 خلاص كفاية الموضوع سهل انتم الاثنين تدخلوا على الخاص ويكون عتاب بنكم وينتهى بالتصالح وخلاص ويتقفل الموضوع  ومنتظر اسمع الموضوع انتهى ورجعتوا اخوات من تانى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

*يهدوكوا ربنا انتوا الاتنين قولوا امين 
قولوا كدا بقى 
كل الخناقة دى على شيكولاتاية 
طب مش تقولوا كدا من الاول كنت جبتلكم علبة شيكولاته جلاكسى كمان 
عليتوا عليا الضغط وكنتوا هتجبولى السكر 
هيبقى عندى سكر وملح الله يحرقكم قولوا امين 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يهدوكوا ربنا انتوا الاتنين قولوا امين
> قولوا كدا بقى
> كل الخناقة دى على شيكولاتاية
> طب مش تقولوا كدا من الاول كنت جبتلكم علبة شيكولاته جلاكسى كمان
> ...



امين يامجنونة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اولا انا ماكنتش موجودة يابت ياميرا اخويا قاومنى اقوله لالا يبقى عيب وحرام ^_^
> 
> انا مش زعلانة منك ياميرا
> انا اللى زعلنى انك قولتى دا انا عارفها من زمان
> ...


 عارفة يا بت انتي يا بت انتي يا بت
انا بموووووووت فيكي 
عليا النعمة انتي زي العسل
و انتي عارفة اني بحبك من اول ما عرفتك
حب من اول نظرة يعني 
صح و لا مش صح ؟
و من عينيا اجيبلك البطاطس و الكاتشب يا سلام انتي تؤمريني هو انا عندي كام لارا
هي واحدة و مغلبااااااااني 
و انتي بقى ما تنسيش الشيكولاتة و الجيلاتي بعد الصيام
هفكرك بيهم اصلي طفسة و ما اسيبش حقي ابدا
و دي قبلة مني اهي :36_3_15:
بس يعني ايه ياسوزة ؟ 
سوسة يعني قصدك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عافين لو سمعتلكم حس تانى 
عليا النعمة ما هجيب غير الفرفر بتاعى من التلاجة 
وافرفركم وافرفر كل اللى فى المنتدى 
وبعدين افرفر نفسى ويبقى ذنبى فى رقبتكم *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

يلا تبقى خلصتى البشرية منك
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> عارفة يا بت انتي يا بت انتي يا بت
> انا بموووووووت فيكي
> عليا النعمة انتي زي العسل
> و انتي عارفة اني بحبك من اول ما عرفتك
> ...


لا سوزة يعنى مزة 
بس بلغتى العربية اللى محدش يفهمها غيرى 
​


----------



## *koki* (17 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا ينفع حبيبتي و احنا كمان بنحبك اوي اوي
> و مش هنسيبك تمشي ابدا





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه دى كانت حتة خناقة يا بيبو انما ايه
> كان فاضل شوية واجبلهم قنابل مسيلة للدموع علشان  افض الاشتباك *



همممممممممممممممممم
عندى الحل
.
.
.
.
صلح الرمله!!!!!!!!!!!!
الشيطان دلوقتى جى بين اتنين اخوات فى المسيح
هيعمل ايه غير ان يكرههم فى بعض
لكن انا قريت جمله بسيطه لكن قصرت فيا جامد
بتقول
هى الناس اللى بتسيب حد ينام زعلان دى مبتفكرش انه ممكن ميصحاش
طبعا بعد الشر عليكوا
لكن لازم نتحمل بعض
احيانا بتحصل حاجات فى حياتنا الشخصيه و بنطلع غضبنا على ناس بنحبهم
لما بتحصل حاجه زى كده بتخيل دموع المسيح لزعله علينا
و هيقول هما دول ولادى اللى جيت اتصلبت عشانهم
طب و صيام العدرا ....نقول للعدرا ايه معلش اصل احنا بنتخانق
ما احلى الاطفال الصغار بيلعبوا مع بعض و يزعلوا لكن بيرجعوا علطول لبعض
و ربنا قال لو احنا مش زى الاطفال مش هندخل ملكوت السموات
و خناقه تيجى ايه جنب الملكوت

بعتذرلكم لانى اصغر منكم و بقول كده
لكنى بحبكم انتوا الاتنين زى نفسى و اكتر 
و محبش اشوفكم كده
و بعتذر كمان لانى طولت عليكم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> يلا تبقى خلصتى البشرية منك
> ههههههههههههه
> ​


*بتقولى حاجة يابت انتى يابت 
والنحمة الشريفة لو اتكلمتى نص كلمة 
لفش غلى كله فيكى 
لاحسن انا قلبى وجعنى منكم ومن المناهدة معاكم 
فاخترسينى بقى وبلاش تجرى شكلى الله يباركلك*


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يهدوكوا ربنا انتوا الاتنين قولوا امين
> قولوا كدا بقى
> كل الخناقة دى على شيكولاتاية
> طب مش تقولوا كدا من الاول كنت جبتلكم علبة شيكولاته جلاكسى كمان
> ...



* وانا كمان واانا كمان اقول امين امين ​*            :a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

> _*يهدوكوا ربنا انتوا الاتنين قولوا امين
> قولوا كدا بقى
> كل الخناقة دى على شيكولاتاية
> طب مش تقولوا كدا من الاول كنت جبتلكم علبة شيكولاته جلاكسى كمان
> ...


بتدعي علينا يا رورتي
اخس عليكي اخس
مكنش العشم خالث بسراحة 


> *عافين لو سمعتلكم حس تانى
> عليا النعمة ما هجيب غير الفرفر بتاعى من التلاجة
> وافرفركم وافرفر كل اللى فى المنتدى
> وبعدين افرفر نفسى ويبقى ذنبى فى رقبتكم *​


انتي عندك فرفر في التلاجة ؟
دة نووي و لا ايه يا بت يا رورو اوعي تكوني م الاخوان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> همممممممممممممممممم
> عندى الحل
> .
> .
> ...



انتى اصغر منى ؟
دا انتى متجوزة ومطلقة شكلك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى يااحلى كوكى ​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا سوزة يعنى مزة
> 
> بس بلغتى العربية اللى محدش يفهمها غيرى ​


 يا كسوفي يا كسوفي
طب بس بقى احسن بنكسف :love34:
هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتقولى حاجة يابت انتى يابت
> والنحمة الشريفة لو اتكلمتى نص كلمة
> لفش غلى كله فيكى
> لاحسن انا قلبى وجعنى منكم ومن المناهدة معاكم
> فاخترسينى بقى وبلاش تجرى شكلى الله يباركلك*



لا انا بقول ماما بتنادى عليا ولازم اقوم انام عندى مدرسة بكرة
يوووووووه قصدى المواعين كتير leasantr
​


----------



## *koki* (17 أغسطس 2013)

حسبى الله فيك
يا ميرا و لارا وقعتوا قلبنى من بطنى
(اه بشيله هناك احيانا)
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس ضحكتونى فى الاخر
(حرام عليك انا اقرى- اكتب- و اعيط)
ماشى ماشى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
(لا بس تضحك)​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا كسوفي يا كسوفي
> طب بس بقى احسن بنكسف :love34:
> هههههههههه



طيب يلا دا انا كنت بجرب فيكى بس عشان لما اعاكش الشوباب فى الشارع 
بدرب يعنى :hlp::hlp:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *وانا كمان واانا كمان اقول امين امين ​*:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:


 بتدعي علينا يا يوليوس
ماشي ماشي 
افتكرها دي ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


>





انت شبعي قال:


> > بتدعي علينا يا رورتي
> > اخس عليكي اخس
> > مكنش العشم خالث بسراحة
> 
> ...



*ايون يابت عندى فرفر فى التلاجة 
بطلعه فى الخناقات بس 
يعنى لو كترتوا فى الكلام هبندكم ونخلص منكم انتوا الجوز *


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب يلا دا انا كنت بجرب فيكى بس عشان لما اعاكش الشوباب فى الشارع
> 
> بدرب يعنى :hlp::hlp:​


 جربي يا اوختشي جربي
بس لو اتنفختي من الشباب اللي بتعاكسيهم انا خارج نطاق الخدمة هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا انا بقول ماما بتنادى عليا ولازم اقوم انام عندى مدرسة بكرة
> يوووووووه قصدى المواعين كتير leasantr
> ​



*ايوووون كدا ناس تخاف متختشيش صحيح 

الله عليا وانا مسيطرة هههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون يابت عندى فرفر فى التلاجة *
> *بطلعه فى الخناقات بس *
> *يعنى لو كترتوا فى الكلام هبندكم ونخلص منكم انتوا الجوز *


 معلشي يا قمر تعبناكي معانا و صدعناكي
بس الاخوات لبعتشيها برضك و لا ايه ؟
بس الفرفر دة دلع فار و لا ايه بالظبط عشان نعمل حسابنا يعني ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

كدة ياميرا
ماكنش العشم يابت الناس ^_____________^
انا هقوالهم الحقو الحقوا دى ميرا هى ادتنى الوصفة
خلطة فوزية
هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوووون كدا ناس تخاف متختشيش صحيح
> 
> الله عليا وانا مسيطرة هههههههههه*




:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أغسطس 2013)

*لا مش بدعى انا بثيت الدعوة بس  وبساعد فيها بس ابقى شرير ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  بلا ش مش امين  خلينها  عم امين  فيها حاجة دة​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> معلشي يا قمر تعبناكي معانا و صدعناكي
> بس الاخوات لبعتشيها برضك و لا ايه ؟
> بس الفرفر دة دلع فار و لا ايه بالظبط عشان نعمل حسابنا يعني ههههههههه



*الفرفر حد ميعرفش الفرفر 
ده المسدش بتاعى هههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> كدة ياميرا
> 
> ماكنش العشم يابت الناس ^_____________^
> انا هقوالهم الحقو الحقوا دى ميرا هى ادتنى الوصفة
> ...


اخص ع الندالة
و يهون عليكي اخدلي علقة في الشارع كدة و ع الملأ و قدام الناس
طب انا سحلانة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

لا ياميرا
امووااااااااااااااااه
يلا تصبحوا ع خير انا لازم انام دماغى هتقطع تقطيع
ههههههههههه
باى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

تصبحي على الف خير يا قمر 
بااااااااي


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا ياميرا
> امووااااااااااااااااه
> يلا تصبحوا ع خير انا لازم انام دماغى هتقطع تقطيع
> ههههههههههه
> ...



*يادى  الفضيحة ام جلاجل يادى الجرسة ام  حناجل  فى المنتدى امواة كدة عينى عينك فى المنتدى ومفيش تحت فى الخاص ولاحاجة  يا دى الفضيحة والجرس لية ياربى لية   التار  ,ولا العار ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *يادى الفضيحة ام جلاجل يادى الجرسة ام حناجل فى المنتدى امواة كدة عينى عينك فى المنتدى ومفيش تحت فى الخاص ولاحاجة يا دى الفضيحة والجرس لية ياربى لية التار ,ولا العار ​*


 هههههههههههه متخافش يا يوليوس محدش واخد باله
كل الاعضاء نايميييييييين هههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> في التقييم اللي قيمتيه ل point start امبارح في موضوع كم عمرك
> و هو رد عليكي و قال خلاص انا مش هقول حاجة و كأن مفيش حاجة حصلت
> روحتي انتي قولتيله خلاص بقى ما تفضحناش انا احب الش في الناس
> و في موضوع سجل احساسك بكلمة كتبتي
> ...





انت شبعي قال:


> اة قدام الناس ما كتبتيش حاجة غلط
> لكن في قلبك و في فكرك كنتي قاصداني
> و التقييم اللي حضرتك كتبتيه ل point of start اكيد كان عني
> بس لانه مستخبي و متداري تقدري تكتبي فيه اللي انتي عاوزاه
> و لكن هل يخفى على الرب شئ ؟؟





لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اولا انا ماكنتش موجودة يابت ياميرا اخويا قاومنى اقوله لالا يبقى عيب وحرام ^_^
> انا مش زعلانة منك ياميرا
> انا اللى زعلنى انك قولتى دا انا عارفها من زمان
> طيب لما انتى عارفنى من زمان
> ...



بصوا بقي 

Copy , past

التقييم الاول بواسطة لارا في موضوع كم عمرك : يا مفصووووووووووح ههههههههههههههه

التقييم التاني بواسطة انت شعبي في موضوع كم عمرك : ههههههه طيب معأني مش فاهمة حاجة

التقييم الثالث بواسطة لارا في موضوع كم عمرك : ههههههههههههه

بس كدة

من الاخر

مش هقول غير

لارا انتي عزيزة علينا كلنا
ميرا انتي عزيزة علينا كلنا

و نشكر ربنا نشكر ربنا ان انتوا اتصالحتو

تلاقو الشيطان ديلواقتي بيتفرج و عمااال يعيط

و كمان تلاقيه اعتزل الشغلانة كمان

او بيصيف كام يوم كدت في بورتو جهنم الحمرا علشان يريح بالوا بما انوه فشل

هههههههههه

نشكر ربنا انكم لسة في المنتدي

يلا بقي يا لارا نكمل لعب !!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> بصوا بقي
> 
> Copy , past
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههه ماشى تعال نكمل لعب ياض 
​


----------



## grges monir (17 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ماشى تعال نكمل لعب ياض
> ​


انتى لسة هنا
انا قلت روحتى رمسيس واتمسكتى هناك هههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

انا شكلي جيت فـي الاخر 
الناس اتصالحت والموضوع خلص
عمالين تتكلموا فـي ايه 
19 صفحه !
حرام عليكم
عندنا اقسام تانيه كتير 
يلا كل واحد ع قسمه
بلا وجع قلب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> انا شكلي جيت فـي الاخر
> الناس اتصالحت والموضوع خلص
> عمالين تتكلموا فـي ايه
> 19 صفحه !
> ...



محدش قالك ادخل ادوشنا انت هنا
يلا من غير مطرود :a63::a63::a63:
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

ياض !!!
انتي اخدتي عليا اوي

يا بت هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> ياض !!!
> انتي اخدتي عليا اوي
> 
> يا بت هههههههههه



:spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2:


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أغسطس 2013)

ان شاء الله اللى ما يعرف حاجة عن السياسة تاتى لة تسلاخات فى اماكن حساسة....


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 أغسطس 2013)

وهنا جلس ابليس يضرب اسداسا في اخماس 
منهكا حزينا متألما لخسارته بعد حبس الانفاس
يقلب في اوراقه باحثا عن الحلقه المفقوه
لفشل مخططه بدون التفكير بالرجوع والعوده 

احنا الاخوات 
اولاد المسيح تربح معنا جوله
وسنهزمك بجميع الجولات​


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههه

للمعرفه انتى مشيتى ولا هتمشى ولا ايه بالظبط 

اصل مش هقدر اقرى كل ده 

20 صفحه ولسه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

صدقيني ان مشيتي انا احس المنتدي نورة بهت
اكتر واحدة دمها خفيف في الشاركات انتي 
صعب علينا خالص بعد منعرفك وتبقي اكتر من اختنا 
وبصمتك الجميلة في كل الماضيع 
بجد انتي عندي زي اختي الصغيرة من غير مااشوفك 
لو تحبي تزعلي الاعضاء اعملي اللي انت عايزاة 
يا اختنا الغالية فكري كويس 
الرب يكون معاكي وبركة القديسين
سلام الرب معك ويحفظك


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

خلاص يا جدعنا

خلاصة العشرين صفحة

كان في سؤد تفاهم مبين عضوتين جميلتين من ضمنهم لارا و اتحل و خلاص

يعني بالصلاة عالنبي لارا هترجع ارخم من الأول بكتير

ربنا يستر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> صدقيني ان مشيتي انا احس المنتدي نورة بهت
> اكتر واحدة دمها خفيف في الشاركات انتي
> صعب علينا خالص بعد منعرفك وتبقي اكتر من اختنا
> وبصمتك الجميلة في كل الماضيع
> ...




*لا خالص انا قاعدة على قلبك اهو ومش همشى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> خلاص يا جدعنا
> 
> خلاصة العشرين صفحة
> 
> ...




*ودا يزعلك انى ابقى ارخم ودمى خفيف اكتر من الاول :a63:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحة انا عايزك ارخم من الاول بكتيييير ومتسبيش المنتدى
دانا ياحجة لاول مرة ابكي على حد مشفتوش قبل كدة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*هههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليكم يااحلى اخوات ليا 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

برضة -على قلبى احلى من ال:999::999:عسل الاسود


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *لا خالص انا قاعدة على قلبك اهو ومش همشى
> *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايوة غيظ كيمو وانقطه هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

كيمو مش هيتغاظ مني انا
ولاكن انت عارفة يتغظ من مين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*منى منى منى ^_^
ربنا يبارك حياتكم يارب
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

لا ياخالتى مش منك دا من اللى وسوس ليكى تسيبى هنا
الشيطان ولا اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*احنا كلنا اخوات هنا وكان سوء تفاهم بقى ياباشا 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

بس الفكرة الي واخدها عنك انك دماغك كبيرة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*دماغى كبيرة فى اية ؟
لا صغيرة الى ابعد الحدود ^____________^*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

كد اليمونة يعنى ولا ايههههههههههههه
مش فاهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه ايوة قد الليمونة واصغر حبة مش واضح ولا اية ؟
^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش مصدق خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*طييييييب بكرة الايام تثبت ان عقلى صغير ياباشا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

انا بعرف اقيم الناس كويس من كلامهم 
انت بتشربي مية كتير
علشان كدة دمك خفيف؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ربما ^_^
ممكن ^_^
احتمال ^_^
الله اعلم ^_^*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

وممكن يكون اللايس كريم 
هو فية بالظبط انتى عايزة تلخبطينى ولا اية
ولا انا تهت
وايييييييييييية
ممكن اكون عبيط اخواتى ----------- فعلا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*لالالالا بعد الشر
انا فعلا دمى خفيف
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *لالالالا بعد الشر
> انا فعلا دمى خفيف
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


احنا كلنا نحب خفة دمك دي يا فنانة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*وفنانة كمان
على كام صور صممتهم ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

رسمتي البسمة علي وجوة الناس كلها 
تبقي نجمة استار يعني 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*هههههههههه
شكرا اوى ياباشا
*​


----------

